# what kind of serra?



## foxer (Apr 24, 2009)

this serra is of a friend of mine, i whant to know what kind is it


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Kind of hard to tell at that size but I would say it's a rhom


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

So far I have to agree with Trigga.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

Rhom


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

looks like a rhom to me, but im no expert


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

S.rhombeus.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I'd say Rhom as well.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

thats what my lil guy looked like when i had him and he was a rhom


----------

